# المنتديات الأسرية > منتدى الصحة والسلامه >  >  الاسباب التى تجعل الانسان كثير النسيان

## المستجير

• كثرة تداخل الاحداث اليومية , مما يسبب ضعفا في عملية طبعها في خلايا التذكر. 

• عدم التركيز وكثرة السهو . 

• فقر الدم ونقص الحديد. 

• الارهاق الذهني وقلة النوم . 

• عدم الانتظام بالأكل ووجبات الغذاء. 

• القلق الزائد والخوف والتشاؤم والضوضاء الزائدة. 


وكي يتجنب الانسان النسيان فهناك ارشادات يمكن اتباعها تساعده في التذكير : 

• أخذ قسط كبير من النوم والراحة لأن قلته تسبب ارهاقًا لخلايا التذكر. 

• اخذ فترات من الراحة اتناء النهار , وكذلك الهدوء أثناء العمل يساعد كثيرا على استقرار المعلومات وحسن انطباعها في الذاكرة. 

• الابتعاد عن المشكلات والمشاحنات الاسرية والتي تجلب القلق والخوف والتشاؤم. 

• الابتعاد عن الموادالكيميائية التي تجهد مراكز الذاكرة مثل الأدوية المنبهة والمنومة. 
• عدم تناول الأطعمة الدهنية بكثرة. 

• تناول مواد غذائية غنية بفييامينات ( ب) ( أ ). 

نقووووووووووووووول

----------


## شمعه تحترق

فعلا كنت سمعت ان نقص الحديد يسبب كثرة النسيان

بس المعلومات الثانيه جديده علي

يعطيك الف عافيه اخوي على هالمعلومات

وتسلم على هالنقل الطيب

شمعه

ملاحظه:
يامشرفين العام ..
الموضوع يناسب قسم الصحه أكثر.

----------


## المستجير

الاخت شمعه تحترق 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
شكرا لمرورك والف شكرا لتعليق وشكرا لقتراحك فى نقل المشاركه

----------


## دمعه شوق

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته


تسلمين اخوي المستجير على المعلومات القيمه


الله يعطيج العافيه


دمتي بود

----------


## حنون الليل

مشكووووووووووور اخي المستجير .... فيها معلومات جديده علي ..ويعطيك الف عافيه على الموضوع

----------


## المستجير

الاخت دمعة شوق 
الاخ حنون الليل 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اسعدتمونى بمرورك والف شكرا لكلماتكم

----------


## بنوتة توتة

مشكور..
ع الموضوع ..يعطيك ربي العافيه

تحياتي

----------


## المستجير

الاخت بنوته توته 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
شكرا لمرورك وشكرا لدعائك الرائع

----------

